# still waiting on mandala order



## sunakard2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

so im starting to get a little worried, i placed and order and recieved conformation back at the end of feb, like the 27th or 28th and i still have yet to recieve the order... has anyone else ordered from Mandala and also had a long wait time to recieve the order... it sucks that mandala doesnt have tracking for packages shipped outside EU, no way to get a replacement if my shipment doesnt arrive... so basically ill be out about 80 bucks... and here i was super excited to finally start some Satori, but it looks like its not happening... its been well over 30 days thus far and nothing... >_<


----------



## burner (Mar 31, 2014)

if you go on their site and try to place an order, it says they're on vaca till 4/18 ...not sure if that helps you or not. Just a heads up


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

did not take 30 days for me to get seeds from them........ did take 3 weeks.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

mandala being closed now 30 days after shipping has nothing to do with this... well again today nothing in the mail, so that 31 days... i pray it comes in the next week or so and chaulk it up to slow postal service but im not sure, i really wish Attitude had Satori seeds in stock cuz i know id get the package or at the least a re-ship due to lost package, or what ever... idk its frusturating as no other, i really wanna get some satori going, all i hear is satori this and satori that and yet i cant get satori >_<


----------



## SoilessMix (Apr 12, 2014)

I recently ordered from them  during the 1st week of March, and got an email from them within a few hours telling me the instructions and address to send payment to. On that same day I dropped the envelope with real cash inside it along with my printed-off order in the email they sent. From the day I mailed it off to the day I received my seeds, was 13 days. I ordered 3 packs.

They are the only seed company I have ever mailed cash money to. I've ordered from them 2 times before. My first time was back in 2007 , the 2nd time was 2010, and the last time was in early March.They no longer use the stealth shipping method that they used when I ordered in 2007 and 2010 and even though I got my seeds, if Customs had opened the large envelope, they would've easily spotted the seeds and it's true that with Mandala, if your seed shipment is intercepted and confiscated, Mandala will not re-ship them and it's that way with a lot of seed companies. Attitude is one that will re-ship but you pay extra for the guaranteed delivery. I've read that Sannie's seeds will also re-ship but he doesn't carry Mandala seeds. Most seed companies right now that do carry Mandala have very little choice of stock.

I doubt I will ever order from them again just because they no longer use a certain stealth shipping method that used to be the best I've ever seen. Some idiot on another marijuana website forum actually talked about their stealth method about 2 years ago and Mandala may have become aware of it and stopped using that method just because it was revealed.

Mike and Jasmin that own Mandala seeds are honest people though. I keep reading that Mike has had health issues and in my opinion, I don't think they will be around in another year or 2 but I could be wrong.  They used to only be open from January 1st to June 1st of every year and that used to be the only time you could order seeds from them. 

I've had Satori in clone form for over 2 years and that's the most potent Sativa Dominant strain I've ever had, super powerful. Mandala #1 is excellent too. I've got some Hashberry seedlings about 4 tall now. They have great landrace strains that can withstand high heat , with great flavor, and good yield and what I really like about them besides the potency is that they require very little fertilizer and will still yield good. If they do close up for good within the next year or 2, I'm going to hate to see them go but I'm glad I finally got some Hashberry. I've got some Ganesh seeds I haven't tried and some Krystalica too. This summer I'm going to take one of my Satori clones and spray some Colloidal Silver on it to make some feminized seeds. That strain is a definite keeper.   

I'd like to know if you ever get your seeds. Herbies Head Shop shows that they have what you're after and they have a guaranteed delivery option of shipping.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2014)

Be patient.... if no sign of seeds hit him w an email.


----------



## sunakard2000 (May 6, 2014)

well iv been busy and away for a while but im finally back and good news, i contacted mandala about not recieveing the order after more then a month, they said there was no problem with resending the order, and a mear 5 days later i finaly recieved my order of 10 reg satori, 3 fem fruitylicious and 5 reg Krystalica for free. i was absoutly amazed at the speed of recieving the order, when i ordered through Sea of Seeds it took about 21 days to recieve my order, but 5 days... dang thats fast!. also i wont go into detail for obvious reasons but the order was most defently super stealth shipped just like my order from Sea of Seeds, well iv got to wait till i get some more space in veg and flower areas before i start anything else, but im sure ill be able to start some Satori here in 2-3 weeks.
i do have a few questions about Satori, first off what kinda smell does it typicaly give off in flower? currently i have Lemon Twist in flower that smells like a lemonly/florial cologne with a subtle hint of cedar wood but its not super strong, i did have a super lemon haze about a month ago that absoutly reeked of lemon and skunk, it was far far too stinky to keep as just the fans rustled the plant around enough to dank up my whole house and i could smell it from my front door >_< lol not good, due to the super smell and lack of density i just chopped it and gave up on the strain, no point dealing with whispy strains anymore when i have the Lemon Twist thats super dense. so im wondering what satori smells like in flower, im hoping its not overly stinky and i can manage the smell, also iv seen people say it takes around 2 months to sex and be ready for flower but how long dies it typicaly take to reach maturity? 
also any info on Fruitylicious or Krystalica is really appreciated, looking for what it smells like in flower, how long it takes to flower, what kinda feeder are they heavy or lite, and any other info is super helpful.


----------



## Grower13 (May 6, 2014)

sunakard2000 said:


> well iv been busy and away for a while but im finally back and good news, i contacted mandala about not recieveing the order after more then a month, they said there was no problem with resending the order, and a mear 5 days later i finaly recieved my order of 10 reg satori, 3 fem fruitylicious and 5 reg Krystalica for free. i was absoutly amazed at the speed of recieving the order, when i ordered through Sea of Seeds it took about 21 days to recieve my order, but 5 days... dang thats fast!. also i wont go into detail for obvious reasons but the order was most defently super stealth shipped just like my order from Sea of Seeds, well iv got to wait till i get some more space in veg and flower areas before i start anything else, but im sure ill be able to start some Satori here in 2-3 weeks.
> i do have a few questions about Satori, first off what kinda smell does it typicaly give off in flower? currently i have Lemon Twist in flower that smells like a lemonly/florial cologne with a subtle hint of cedar wood but its not super strong, i did have a super lemon haze about a month ago that absoutly reeked of lemon and skunk, it was far far too stinky to keep as just the fans rustled the plant around enough to dank up my whole house and i could smell it from my front door >_< lol not good, due to the super smell and lack of density i just chopped it and gave up on the strain, no point dealing with whispy strains anymore when i have the Lemon Twist thats super dense. so im wondering what satori smells like in flower, im hoping its not overly stinky and i can manage the smell, also iv seen people say it takes around 2 months to sex and be ready for flower but how long dies it typicaly take to reach maturity?
> also any info on Fruitylicious or Krystalica is really appreciated, looking for what it smells like in flower, how long it takes to flower, what kinda feeder are they heavy or lite, and any other info is super helpful.


 
awesome........ I had no doubt....... they're great folks and they got some killer gear.
 :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

Sounds like you need an air scrubber so there is no odor at your front door.  I know people that have had leo  standing right beside their grow and smelled nothing... That is a good air cleaner, scrubber. All pot smells, some more then others... Satori smells... but not like skunk.  Don't give up good genetics because you don't have your room dialed in.
So happy for you that you got your seeds finally.   Greenest of mojo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

I think that Satori has a rather fruity sweet smell, but you can tell it is cannabis.  I flower about 9 weeks.  

Negative pressure in your space and a scrubber if needed will take care of odors.


----------

